# Youtube video tearing in Chrome based browsers



## RejZoR (May 11, 2017)

Can someone tell me, am I the only one experiencing quite awful Youtube video tearing in any browser that's Chrome based? I've been using Firefox for ages and NEVER experienced it. But after switching to Chrome, Opera or Vivaldi, they all exhibit horrible video tearing, be it default or full screen. It's incredibly annoying and I have no idea how to fix it. I'm always using the latest ForceWare drivers, no change. I have Adaptive V-Sync enabled in NV CP. No change.

Am I really the only one experiencing this problem or being bothered by it? I can hardly believe no one else noticed the image tearing if it was a global issue. is it and people just don't seem to care? I don't get it.

Could find any video related settings under opera://flags settings either that would imply video tearing correction...


----------



## DRDNA (May 11, 2017)

I have not used Chrome in a long time but maybe enable hardware acceleration or maybe disable it. Or maybe try an go to chrome://flags and DISABLE Smooth Scrolling  and retest. My guess is Smooth Scrolling tho.


----------



## biffzinker (May 11, 2017)

No tearing in Vivaldi on YouTube for me. Just the usual high CPU usage cause of VP9, and no hardware acceleration flipped on in the driver for the RX 480.

Edit: I did switch off smooth scrolling in Vivaldi, and instead using the extension SmoothScroll.
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/smoothscroll/nbokbjkabcmbfdlbddjidfmibcpneigj?hl=en-US


----------



## RejZoR (May 11, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> I have not used Chrome in a long time but maybe enable hardware acceleration or maybe disable it. Or maybe try an go to chrome://flags and DISABLE Smooth Scrolling  and retest. My guess is Smooth Scrolling tho.



HW acceleration is used by default. Surely other people would notice it on their GTX 970's and GTX 980's...


----------



## P4-630 (May 11, 2017)

I just don't use hardware acceleration in my browsers and office apps, never have a problem with it turned off.


----------



## DRDNA (May 11, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> HW acceleration is used by default. Surely other people would notice it on their GTX 970's and GTX 980's...


okay then disable smooth scrolling




P4-630 said:


> I just don't use hardware acceleration in my browsers and office apps, never have a problem with it turned off.



Same here


----------



## RejZoR (May 11, 2017)

Why would I disable smooth scrolling? I don't want webpages to stutter across the screen while scrolling like it's 1998 again... I also don't see how scrolling functionality would affect Youtube video when NOT scrolling...


----------



## DRDNA (May 11, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Why would I disable smooth scrolling? I don't want webpages to stutter across the screen while scrolling like it's 1998 again... I also don't see how scrolling functionality would affect Youtube video when NOT scrolling...


then google the issue (its kind of a common problem)and you will find these solutions are about the only ones that fix the issue. Sorry just trying to help.


----------



## JunkBear (May 11, 2017)

I use Chrome on an old Dell Inspiron 640m laptop and sinces à while the YouTube starts to freak out and vidéos jams, become full colours and no image but audio keeps going.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 11, 2017)

I really only experience tearing in Chrome when I'm Folding on my GPU in the background.


----------



## silentbogo (May 11, 2017)

No tearing for me. 
Had issues with HW acceleration enabled (green screen, freezing), so it's now disabled.
Running latest chrome, no problems even with 4K content (except high CPU load on my i3).


----------



## Dethroy (May 11, 2017)

No problems on a multitude of machines no matter what settings I choose ...


----------



## Kursah (May 11, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Why would I disable smooth scrolling? I don't want webpages to stutter across the screen while scrolling like it's 1998 again... I also don't see how scrolling functionality would affect Youtube video when NOT scrolling...



If it fixes your video tearing complaint that started this thread then why wouldn't you? LOL!

I haven't had to disable that feature for such an issue but not the first time I've seen it recommended beyond TPU for page tearing.

Odds are something's going on with your system. Both my main rig with a 980Ti and gaming laptop with 980M are smooth with YouTube videos. I do have acceleration and smooth scrolling enabled. 

I only have Chrome, Vivaldi and FF installed but I use Chrome primarily. With the laptop forced to use the GTX or Intel iGPU, doesn't matter. Both are smooth with YT video playback.

Maybe try a different older driver? Or do a clean install of the current new driver?

Maybe go to a browser that satisfies your needs better? Assumptively one not Chromium based. 

Disable your sync options and confirm if that's interfering.


----------



## erocker (May 11, 2017)

I dont have the issue with my 1080 or 7970. Both CP's are at default. 

*Tried with video accelleration on and off and no tearing. Chrome is up to date.


----------



## remixedcat (May 12, 2017)

No tearing on Slimjet bruh.... Switch to it anyways because it has better memory management! I can finally keep a browser open longer than a day. Also has built in adblocking by default as well as loads of built in tools... Oh also has a built in image optimizer for sharing...


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2017)

Opera which I use now has all that as well. Which is why I prefer it. I now have browser + 3 extensions. In Chrome, I need 15 extensions to get half usable browser and then it is munching RAM like there is no tomorrow. It's why I stopped using it.


----------



## FC Copenhagen (May 12, 2017)

I noticed some tearing and pixelmess problems in Youtube with the latest geforce driver, but it is only occasional. Haven't tried the older drivers, because the issue is not that bad for me. Try older drivers and report back.


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2017)

It has been for so long I have no idea how far back to go. And with using latest Creators Update, you can't exactly go far back with drivers as it'll just override it.


----------



## qubit (May 12, 2017)

Works fine for me. What's your video refresh set to? If you have have a high refresh rate monitor, try setting it to 120Hz or 144Hz.

Is it all videos do this or just some? See if there's a difference between Flash videos and HTML 5 ones. The latter play a lot more smoothly without any of that crappy Flash jerkiness as they have a nice even framerate.

It also wouldn't hurt to make a fresh Windows install on a spare HDD and see if that works properly. You'll then have a baseline known good working system and can work from there to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## DRDNA (May 12, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> It has been for so long I have no idea how far back to go. And with using latest Creators Update, you can't exactly go far back with drivers as it'll just override it.


I'm running three or four versions  old drivers on my 960 and I'm on Creators for a bit now with out Windows trying to update the Nvidia drivers..Please don't bother asking me why as that might be better asked to MS.


----------



## theFOoL (May 12, 2017)

No tearing here in Opera which is based off Chrome...


----------

